# Wondering if 1600mhz Ram is compatible with Asus Sabertooth 990FX



## Skyguard (Dec 26, 2013)

I am currently in need of an upgrade for RAM and as of right now i am running a 8320FX AM+3 on a Asus Sabertooth 990FX, with 4GB DDR3 @ 668MHz, the reason im wondering this is because i've heard of many problems pertaining to AM3+ and AMD motherboards having trouble running RAM at more then 1333MHz, im by no means a person who know how to diagnose these problems let alone know how to fix them, So im posting on here to figure out if it is possible to run an 8GB kit of ram such as Vengeance on my platform right now, I have read about changing all of the Clockspeed and such but i am pretty low on the totem pole when it comes to that, so any positive insight on this would help immensely!, thanks for taking your time to read.


----------



## R00kie (Dec 27, 2013)

I personally run the same processor but with a M5A97 EVO R 2.0 and memory 1866 MHz natively, and I haven't encountered any problems with compatibility or anything. The best thing is to find a memory with an XMP profile on board, that will make your life MUCH easier if you're not so sure.


----------



## Skyguard (Dec 27, 2013)

gdallsk said:


> I personally run the same processor but with a M5A97 EVO R 2.0 and memory 1866 MHz natively, and I haven't encountered any problems with compatibility or anything. The best thing is to find a memory with an XMP profile on board, that will make your life MUCH easier if you're not so sure.


Im not sure what XMP is but Thanks very much and i will take that into consideration, Also could you tell me what memory you are running


----------



## Bones (Dec 27, 2013)

XMP means "Xtreme Memory Profile" and it's a preset that's stored within the sticks themselves. Whenever you select a profile from within the board's BIOS, it reads this from the sticks and loads these settings for you. As for AMD's having trouble going much past 1600, that's mostly with the older AM3 chips with the C2 steppings and even then a good many of them would make it past the 1600 mark, anything older than AM3 won't ever see 1600. Your 8320 with the right sticks and settings should easily handle speeds topping 2000, I do it all the time with my 8320 and Sabertooth R2.0 setup.

A good set for what you have would be something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
Decent timings, speeds and useable amount of RAM plus this set should let you top 1600 with ease if tweaked properly.

If you need a larger capacity set for gaming or whatever: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226380
Same timings and speed rating, this set should also be able to top 1600.

One thing you need to know if wanting to use all 4 RAM slots, you will not be able to clock your RAM up as high, normally you'd just run it at 1333 with 4 sticks since the memory controller has a really hard time managing  a large amount of memory with higher RAM speeds - In fact it's not capable of doing so, esp if going with 4 sticks = 16 or 32GB's worth.


----------



## Pill Monster (Dec 27, 2013)

Skyguard said:


> I am currently in need of an upgrade for RAM and as of right now i am running a 8320FX AM+3 on a Asus Sabertooth 990FX, with 4GB DDR3 @ 668MHz, the reason im wondering this is because i've heard of many problems pertaining to AM3+ and AMD motherboards having trouble running RAM at more then 1333MHz, im by no means a person who know how to diagnose these problems let alone know how to fix them, So im posting on here to figure out if it is possible to run an 8GB kit of ram such as Vengeance on my platform right now, I have read about changing all of the Clockspeed and such but i am pretty low on the totem pole when it comes to that, so any positive insight on this would help immensely!, thanks for taking your time to read.


Both your CPU and chipset can handle at least 2400mhz. (2x4GB).


----------



## Skyguard (Dec 27, 2013)

Bones said:


> XMP means "Xtreme Memory Profile" and it's a preset that's stored within the sticks themselves. Whenever you select a profile from within the board's BIOS, it reads this from the sticks and loads these settings for you. As for AMD's having trouble going much past 1600, that's mostly with the older AM3 chips with the C2 steppings and even then a good many of them would make it past the 1600 mark, anything older than AM3 won't ever see 1600. Your 8320 with the right sticks and settings should easily handle speeds topping 2000, I do it all the time with my 8320 and Sabertooth R2.0 setup.
> 
> A good set for what you have would be something like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445
> Decent timings, speeds and useable amount of RAM plus this set should let you top 1600 with ease if tweaked properly.
> ...



Thank you very much that help a lot with my question im planning on ordering the RAM sometime soon and thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## R00kie (Dec 27, 2013)

Skyguard, it's the Crucial Ballistix Tactical memory kit, two sticks of 4 gb, works perfectly and overclocks like a beast if you ask me


----------



## lastcalaveras (Dec 27, 2013)

the memory contorller is fine I was able to get my friends pc to run 32GB of 1600Mhz memory perfectly fine with the older FX-8150 and the Asrock 990FX Fatality Professional board. So running your FX-8320 and sabertooth should be able to take on extra memory fine up to 1866MHz.


----------



## Pill Monster (Dec 27, 2013)

Btw I should probably point out that  Intel XMP profiles only work on Intel chipsets, AMD boards need the timings to be set manually if you're going to run higher than default SPD settings.

The correct timings however are listed in ASUS BIOS and they're relatively easy to set. On the Sabertooth go tools menu in BIOS and open the "SPD" page. All timings for your ram will be listed there.


----------



## Bones (Dec 27, 2013)

Pill Monster said:


> Btw I should probably point out that  Intel XMP profiles only work on Intel chipsets, AMD boards need the timings to be set manually if you're going to run higher than default SPD settings.
> 
> The correct timings however are listed in ASUS BIOS and they're relatively easy to set. On the Sabertooth go tools menu in BIOS and open the "SPD" page. All timings for your ram will be listed there.



Thanks for reminding me of that  - Yes, this only works for Intel setups but as stated above, you can view what the profile is and manually set your timings and voltages according to the profile.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2013)

yes 1600Mhz Ram is compatible with your motherboard- there is a hcl on asus site but you can go to gskill and other ram makers sites to see what timings and voltages they run at stock, ps dont use XMP on an AMD motherboard- manually set the timings for the best stability and performance


----------



## lastcalaveras (Dec 27, 2013)

there is also AMP (amd memory profiles) if you don't want to mess around too much in the bios. I'm pretty sure a corsair vengence memory kits come with that feature.

try the link below for corsairs memory configurator. it should provide a list of compatble memory
http://www.corsair.com/learn_n_explore


----------



## sttubs (Dec 27, 2013)

You can download the qualified memory list from Asus for your Sabertooth here: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX/#support


----------



## Skyguard (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks all. You guys have been very helpful and the RAM that im looking at right now is ADATA, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211768. it doesn't really go with my color scheme but i could care less right now, But if you guys have any really nice looking Red or Black RAM that's in the 95-70$ range then please PM me or just post it in this thread. And once again Thanks very much for everyone who has helped!


----------



## Norton (Dec 28, 2013)

The GSkill and Corsair ram in this group should run well in your rig 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519 50001459 50008476 40000147 600006069 600006127 600006130 600000261 600006157&IsNodeId=1&name=9

*Note- If you have time then watch for sales. I got this ram for $48 shipped a few weeks ago:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455


----------



## Pill Monster (Dec 28, 2013)

Skyguard said:


> Thanks all. You guys have been very helpful and the RAM that im looking at right now is ADATA, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211768. it doesn't really go with my color scheme but i could care less right now, But if you guys have any really nice looking Red or Black RAM that's in the 95-70$ range then please PM me or just post it in this thread. And once again Thanks very much for everyone who has helped!


I've always had Kingston HyperX but it's expensive......$160 or so




Here's some G.Skill in your colour.


2133 CL9 Lifetime Warranty $89 w/ free shipping on the egg.
hhttp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231518&ignorebbr=1


They got 2400 CL11 for the same price. Probably the same RAM just OC'd lol.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231667&ignorebbr=1


----------



## Bones (Dec 28, 2013)

Skyguard said:


> Thanks all. You guys have been very helpful and the RAM that im looking at right now is ADATA, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211768. it doesn't really go with my color scheme but i could care less right now, But if you guys have any really nice looking Red or Black RAM that's in the 95-70$ range then please PM me or just post it in this thread. And once again Thanks very much for everyone who has helped!


Here's a set that's in your color and it's rather cheap: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3#scrollFullInfo

Tighter CAS 8 timings and these are rated for 1600 operation.

Been thinking about a set of these for myself to be honest about it.


----------



## Pill Monster (Dec 28, 2013)

Bones said:


> Here's a set that's in your color and it's rather cheap: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=3#scrollFullInfo
> 
> Tighter CAS 8 timings and these are rated for 1600 operation.
> 
> Been thinking about a set of these for myself to be honest about it.


Those are 2GB sticks mate.....


----------



## Bones (Dec 28, 2013)

Pill Monster said:


> Those are 2GB sticks mate.....



My bad, I forgot   he was wanting to go with 8GB's.... But still a good deal on sticks with these timings and rating.


----------



## Vario (Dec 28, 2013)

the heatspreader is a gun ?  Damn thats so corny.


----------



## Skyguard (Dec 29, 2013)

As of right now i have yet to order my RAM because im concerned with how my CPU cooler fits in my case as it sits right over my RAM dims and im still wondering if i would be a good idea to get G-Skill Or ripjaw RAM because of Giant heatspreader on them, right now im looking at some Adata XPG http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211457.

The CPU cooler i have right now is the CoolerMaster X6 Elite, i just unsure if ram with heatspreaders that big will fit under, note it only overs Dim 1, and A little tiny bit of Dim 2. And it is a discontinued Cooler. For a look of how it fits here is what it will look like on the MB, also this is not my MB but it has about the placement of the RAM dims on it. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211457


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2013)

If u find 2133 or 2400 at 999 24 vs 1600 at 999 24 then the higher clocked ram will be overall faster


----------



## Pill Monster (Dec 30, 2013)

Vario said:


> the heatspreader is a gun ?  Damn thats so corny.


Lol I just noticed that....




eidairaman1 said:


> If u find 2133 or 2400 at 999 24 vs 1600 at 999 24 then the higher clocked ram will be overall faster


Yep, plus not much point upgrading from 1333mhz to 1600mhz either.....may as well get the fastest ram you can afford.


----------

